# Albino Green Tree Pythons!



## eladidare (Jun 3, 2007)

I just wanted to know if they are around, yes or no and how much do they go for and what they look like....
I dont expect anyone to tell me who has them, im not goin to buy one... just want to see a picture of one... i have only seen one that might of had an albino gene, and that was green.
cheers


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 3, 2007)

There are albino GTP's o/s, check out "the more complete chondro" by greg maxwell. Don't think there are any in Aus, but you never know. After all there are now albino darwins o/s......


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Look like*



eladidare;845484
and what they look like[/QUOTE said:


> They are white


----------



## eladidare (Jun 3, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> They are white


fair call...lol


----------



## stringbean (Jun 3, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> They are white



lol like a gtp but white
so therefor wtp


----------



## Retic (Jun 3, 2007)

Actually they aren't white, they are a very unuual colour and very beautiful.


----------



## MrSpike (Jun 3, 2007)

Lats I heard the albino GTP's where fetching $100,000 for pos hets, or maybe it was 100% hets?

Kane


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Sorry*



eladidare said:


> fair call...lol



Sorry my tooth hurts and the medication is setting in. Boa's more on the ball. He has'nt had his meds yet


----------



## Retic (Jun 3, 2007)

Actually I had mine this morning and they're wearing off.


----------



## pythoness (Jun 3, 2007)

http://images.google.com.au/imgres?...albino+green+tree+python&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en

enjoy


----------



## JungleRob (Jun 3, 2007)

http://www.kingsnake.com/salceies/

ENJOY MORE......!!!


----------



## JungleRob (Jun 3, 2007)

Albino GTP....


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 3, 2007)

hey pythoness.. did u see the maroon baby on that same page..??? absolutely stunning


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2007)

Here's a good photo of him


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Jun 3, 2007)

how Much do they go for ?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2007)

JungleRob said:


> Albino GTP....



I'm pretty sure that animal isn't an albino. Sure is stunning though!!


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 3, 2007)

in the US.. that fella is selling the offspring for $2500 each US.. so pretty dear for over there even..


----------



## hazzard (Jun 3, 2007)

the albino chondro is stunning!


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Here's a GTP*

Not an Albino but.......


----------



## eladidare (Jun 3, 2007)

they r some great snakes mate.... just out of curiousity.... does anyone know how much a 100% het albino goes for???


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Jun 6, 2007)

There are no confirmed hets as of yet. They are all still just pos hets. I've seen some 50% pos hets advertised at 12.5K USD. Only 2 albinos have been produced, and niether has been sold. They are still in the breeder's collection. One of those breeders had his at a show marked for 100K, but nobody bought it.


----------



## slim6y (Jun 6, 2007)

there was some discussion of this very topic some months back http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=49007&page=4


----------



## Colin (Jun 6, 2007)

My favourite Albino GTP pic from Damon Salceies website http://www.kingsnake.com/salceies/Floyd.htm


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jun 6, 2007)

*In Borat voice* 
Very niccce


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 6, 2007)

I reckon i'd go a canary over an albino.


----------



## vitticep (Jun 6, 2007)

my fav snake is the gtp - they look awsum.


----------



## eladidare (Jun 6, 2007)

they are so colourful and pretty, a real girls snake! but i wouldnt mind one...for the ahh...girlfriend...of course


----------



## darkangel (Jun 6, 2007)

they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 6, 2007)

*squeel* purple dots!


----------



## Jones of the Jungle (Jun 6, 2007)

In one of the Reptiles Australia Magazines, I saw an article on US herps, and there was a picture of a GTP for sale at a reptile show with possible het and they were asking $15,000 US!!!!!!!!!!:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 6, 2007)

Jones of the Jungle said:


> In one of the Reptiles Australia Magazines, I saw an article on US herps, and there was a picture of a GTP for sale at a reptile show with possible het and they were asking $15,000 US!!!!!!!!!!:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:



$150 000?


----------



## Chimera (Jun 6, 2007)

Doesn't surprise me, not only is it pot luck to identify the albino hets but to be able to do this in the US market in First Gen captives with known and documented locality is a pretty decent feat.

I'd be interested to see whether the Barkers are also developing this in-house


----------



## Jones of the Jungle (Jun 6, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> $150 000?





No definately $15,000 US, which is a lot because they're normal everyday GTP sell for around $700 US, a rough conversion equals about $1,000 - $1,200 AUD.

Want to move to the US yet!?? lol


----------



## Jones of the Jungle (Jun 6, 2007)

Reference is Reptiles Australia Magazine Volume 2, Issue 3, Page 23.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 6, 2007)

what's the ISSN ?


----------



## pwnewell (Jun 6, 2007)

geez, i wouldn't mind one of those in my collection...................wait in line i hear you all say


----------



## lachie96 (Jun 7, 2007)

even though we cant import foreign snakes into Australia. because the green tree python is native would we be aloud to import one of them.


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 7, 2007)

lachie96 said:


> even though we cant import foreign snakes into Australia. because the green tree python is native would we be aloud to import one of them.



nope... no reptiles in or out of australia legally. It would be a papuan gtp anyway so not really native.


----------

